

AdSense on Unoriginal Content - mkr-hn
http://adsense.blogspot.com/2011/01/adsense-facts-fiction-part-v-unoriginal.html

======
tlack
Well now that the highly moralistic scrapers know it's not allowed I'm sure
they'll stop.

------
mkr-hn
Seems like the timing of this is uncoincidental given all the recent talk
about scrapers.

